# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  دایرکتور چیست

## mahvash86

سلام به همه
کسی میدونه که نرم افزار Director Mx به چه کاری می آد؟
مرسی

----------


## mzjahromi

دایرکتور یه نرم افزار از شرکت ماکرومدیا هست برای ایجاد نرم افزارهای چند رسانه ای قابلیت کار با فریم ها رو بهت میده و میتونی با زبان لینگو واسه فریمها اسکریپت بنویسی
این یه توضیحات کلی بود اگه اطلاعات بیشتری میخوای بگو در چه زمینه ای شاید بتونم کمکت کنم

----------


## alireza643

چند تا بدی داره چند تا خوبی
ازخوبی ها میشه به
1- سادگی کار با این برنامه نسبت به برنامه های دیگه که برای این کار طراحی شدن.
2- دارا بودن ابزار ها و کد های آماده برای کار های مختلف.
3- زبان قوی و ساده برای اینکار و قابلیت نوشتن برنامه با جاوا و لینگو اشاره کرد.
بدی هاش هم 
1- پشتیبانی نکردن از تصاویر وکتور
2- امنیت پایین
3- عدم امکان پابلیش کردن کار به فرمت های مورد استفاده در اینترنت
هستن. من با این برنامه یه مدت کار کردم در بین برنامه هایی که برای کارهای مالتی مدیا استفاده میشن واقعا گزینه ی مناسب و قابل قبولیه.
موفق باشید

----------


## mahvash86

بازم مرسی
یه چیزه دیگه:
تو کاره Game Programing به درد میخوره که برم دنبالش یا نه؟

----------


## alireza643

سلام 
بستگی داره منظورتون از Game چی باشه. تو مجموعه هایی که ما کار میکردیم یه سری Game بود که با این برنامه نوشته بودیم ولی خیلی ساده و جمع و جود. اگر Game های پیچیده و بزرگ مد نظر شماست فکر نمیکنم به درد این کار بخوره.

----------


## mahvash86

پس با این حساب واسه شروع خوبه ، خیلی به درد نمیخوره

----------


## MM_Mofidi

> بدی هاش هم 
> 1- پشتیبانی نکردن از تصاویر وکتور
> 2- امنیت پایین
> 3- عدم امکان پابلیش کردن کار به فرمت های مورد استفاده در اینترنت


هیچیک از این 3 ایراد به دایرکتور وارد نیست
1- خودش تصاویر وکتور میسازه و پشتیبانی میکنه(وکتور ساخت دیگران؟؟؟)
2- با استفاده از امکاناتی نظیر ActiveX یا .. و خلاقیتهای برنامه نویسی کد دایرکتور شما کاملا امن است
3- براحتی قابل Publish شدن و استفاده روی وب است




> دایرکتور یه نرم افزار از شرکت ماکرومدیا هست  کنم


البته الان فکر کنم متعلق به Adobe باشد

----------


## mahvash86

mer30 az hame vali 
akharesh kudum 2rost are....!

----------


## mzjahromi

> البته الان فکر کنم متعلق به Adobe باشد


ما هنوز به اسم macromedia Director  میشناسیمش

----------


## alireza.pourranjbar

سلام
من نیاز فوری به کسی که با دایرکتور یا هر برنامه دیگهای بتونه برنامه بنویسه دارم.
برای انجام یک پروژه بازی فیلمی. 
لطفا اگه کسی تواناییشو داره با من تماس بگیره
09121028889
arp_01361@yahoo.com

----------

